# Crow Magnum



## Rockajimbo (Jun 2, 2006)

Here's a tip how to get .22 crow magnum pellet expand like a real hollowpoint at centerfire rifles because it doesn't always do the expansion thing really well when hitting something like flesh. Try to cut two slits on the hollow cups rims and voila! Expansion test on soap bar showed me the truth  expanded about twice compared to normal crow magnum and those sharp edges on the mushroom shape promise some good tissue ripping. Penetration was also less than on original crow magnum.

Only thing that suffers a little is the accuracy but if you shoot these to 10-20 yards I doubt the little change in accuracy won't matter and the expansion in lower velocities looks like terrific too. This is not my idea but wanted to share this information with you people, here's some radical tests done by talon owners and also other interesting stuff, I enjoyed watching those pics.

http://www.talonownersgroup.com/modules ... php&page=9

Pic of modified crow magnum exit wound, holy **! -> http://www.talonownersgroup.com/modules ... _photo.php


----------



## Rockajimbo (Jun 2, 2006)

And here's some before/after expansion pics, not my photos so copyright to legal owner:

http://www.talonownersgroup.com/modules ... _photo.php
http://www.talonownersgroup.com/modules ... _photo.php


----------

